# My Dog Has Diarrhea



## Nicky2013 (Mar 4, 2013)

I've had my cockapoo for about two weeks. His stools were loose from the start but seem to be getting worse. The vet gave him a dewormer which didn't help and now he's been on Metronidazole for 3 days and is no better.

How long does it usually take for these meds to work? The vet only gave me a 5 day supply of the Metronidazole so I would think it should have helped by now.

Could it be a food allergy instead and how do you figure out which food to buy? He's currently eating Wellness brand food which my other dog eats and is fine with. 

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

You could try him on a few days of chicken and rice, or fish and rice mixed with a little probiotic natural yogurt. This generally helps to settle their tummies and calm any irritation. A lot of us have pups that suffer in this way. I found my dog Max cant tolerate kibble so now I feed him raw. My other dog Mandy is exactly the opposite! It's a question of settle their tums, then re introduce slowly either the food you have been using or a different one. If problems occur go back to the rice and fish/chicken. I am not familiar with the brand you use but if it has a lot of grain in I would swap it for a better quality one with rice or potato rather wheat/cereal.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi.I would urge your vet to send off a stool sample for testing, it sounds to me like your puppy could be harbouring a nasty tummy bug.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

you could also try wellness core puppy. it is the grain free version and cleared Jakes runny poo right up. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nicky2013 (Mar 4, 2013)

*Thanks*

Very good advice from everyone!

Thanks.


----------

